# First time steelheader!



## bugsnbrowtinesm (Aug 1, 2013)

Hey fellas, just got into fly fishing the last year and havent had a chance to go for steel yet. I plan on going this year, but have a few general questions. How far up do the steelies get in the ausable? And in general when do they start running? Thanks!


----------



## oldrank (Dec 5, 2006)

They only go to Foote dam... They start coming into the river in November and stay till mid May.... good luck.


----------



## Jayvelaz1130 (Oct 11, 2012)

A good idea would be to let us know when you plan on going out maybe you can tag along with someone.

Tight lines brotha!


----------



## TroutSniffa (Jul 14, 2012)

Any Kings up by the Foote yet??


----------



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

Ohh ya seen a dozen or so

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bugsnbrowtinesm (Aug 1, 2013)

Jayvelaz1130 said:


> A good idea would be to let us know when you plan on going out maybe you can tag along with someone.
> 
> Tight lines brotha!


Thanks man! I probably will post when i get a weekend to go out. Im sure someone will wanna tag along, never seems to be a shortage of steelheaders out there.


----------



## cdoj (Mar 14, 2013)

I spend a weekend on the Au Sable every month starting in October(I'm 3 hrs away). Lemme know when you plan a trip and I should be able to show you some spots.


----------



## bugsnbrowtinesm (Aug 1, 2013)

cdoj said:


> I spend a weekend on the Au Sable every month starting in October(I'm 3 hrs away). Lemme know when you plan a trip and I should be able to show you some spots.


That sounds good man, i got a cabin kinda close to there so im up there quite a bit


----------

